
f.lux for iOS WITHOUT jailbreaking just got released (official) - jafitc
https://justgetflux.com/sideload/?ref=hn
======
mazlix
This is such awesome news!!! It was the sole reason I last jailbroke my phone.

They're even letting people install it from source so you get it before it
gets on the app store:
[https://justgetflux.com/sideload/](https://justgetflux.com/sideload/)

~~~
rdsnsca
It won't get on the app store, it uses a private API.

------
farkeman
f.lux is awesome, wasn't even aware it was available for phones. Apparently
it's not on android but there's Twilight for android which does the same thing
and I just tested it out and it's pretty good!

